# Smoked Salmon



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 1, 2021)

Used 

 thirdeye
 dry brine.  First time dry brine fish and to be honest I was pretty worried about fish coming out to salty but not at all.  I was afraid to use a seasoning with salt.  Ended up just using pepper and lemon.  Used MES40 with hickory in mailbox at 180.  Took to 135 than rest one hour before putting in fridge over night.  Not the prettiest but turned out pretty good.  Now I need some ideas what to use left overs for?  

My taste bud are finally back and on the down slide of this sinus ear infection.  My ear still plugged out but hopefully will clear in time.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 1, 2021)

That’s some nice looking salmon Brian. Looks delicious. Would make a great salad left over.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice work!  first salmon i smoked i used a dry brine and its a little odd of a process the first time for sure


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks like a total success to me Brian, and I'm glad to hear your on the mend.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm thinking Quiche and salmon cakes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2021)

Brian those salmon filets look very good. Glad to se you didn’t overcook them.
We make cold salmon sammies with a bun, tarter sauce, lettuce, & a nice chunk of salmon. 
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 3, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Brian those salmon filets look very good. Glad to se you didn’t overcook them.
> We make cold salmon sammies with a bun, tarter sauce, lettuce, & a nice chunk of salmon.
> Al


I ruined some last night.  Thought would try make salmon cakes.  Oh well live and learn.  Was planning on using rest to make Quiche but think just finish it cold.


----------

